# Anyone have any idea what this is? Torpedo grass…dall is grass?



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

Any help id'ing this? My photos and research make me think torpedo grass. It seems to come up in clumps and spreads. Some small spots some large clumps. I've been pulling my hand. I should add I believe this survived a Reno last summer.

Glyphosate, hand pulling, and plugging my own options?
Tenacity seems to bleached it though may not have killed it.


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

Pics 3 & 4 kind of look like Kentucky-31.


----------



## sccofer (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks like 31 to me as well, not Dallis grass I dont think...


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

I don't know what it is but I had some of it last year and a little this year. Glyphosate was the only thing that would kill it. Mine were pretty easy to spray though because they grew in thick round little clumps.


----------

